# To all I apologise...



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

My dear frineds at Sailnet..

I am going to tell you something I have been hiding for a while, even from the best of friends here.

Over the last year or so, I have had a bad health issue, that was diagnosed on a routine check, that issue has altered my way of being and all. It does give me bad mood swings.

I was diagnosed with a tumour in my gut, (intestins), and Monday I will have a complicated surgery, to see if it can be removed. We still don't know if it's good or bad. I hope it's good, because I would hate to die.

It makes me nervous, and irritatated, and sometimes, makes me treat people with less respect.

For that I appoligise now.

It was this, that made me do those videos, and post sailing stuff like I do..I wanted to leave my sailing expereinces for whoever comes next to see, and say..good it was not lost.


See you in a week or so...if I don't show up, my wife will need to sell the boat, she's a good boat, that will sail you fast and make you proud of owning, please buy it, she will need the money.

If all goes well, I will no longer be an AFOC, because they are removing a lot of gut..which is where my brain is connected (EHEHEH).so I can't post crap, or only little crap.

Your friend, at sailnet

Alex


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

All the best for a speeedy recovery.


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex,

From a guy that had major open heart surgery a couple years back, please accept my wishes for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.

Alan


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

We're praying for you, Alex.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Hang in there.


----------



## dealweb (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know you or anything, but I do enjoy your posts and videos. All the best and hope to hear from you in a week.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Looking forward to you're return Alex,( cuz everything will be alright ) find someone who can give us updates on ya.

In our prayers


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

alex you will pull thru, there are many people left to piss off.

good luck


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hang tough dude. God bless.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alex

You'll be in my prayers. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

I hope you recover soon. I enjoy reading your posts and you have succeeded in teaching me and I'm sure others alot with your videos and overall knowledge. I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Alex, Candles are lit for you and prayers are being said. A candle will be lit for you Sunday at St. Teresa's and Monday I am going to the city (NYC) and will lite one at St. Patrick's for you.

That angel watching over you, the one with the pink Dance slippers. I know her well, you are in good hands!

Damn it Alex my heart can't take this, You better get well!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I am so scared...

I woke up in the middle of the night, and can't sleep. So I am here playing bitefight and talking to you guys.

spent the whole day at the hospital today with tubes up by "Sway"... 

TOmorrow I get all kinds of tests, for the anesthesia, and CAT scans and what not..I am really nervous.I wish I would have to sail thru a storm, instead.

My son has a race, tomorrow and Sunday, and I am missing them...

Life is s**t.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Alex, 

I'm raising a glass of Portugal's finest, toasting to your speedy recovery. 

And recover you will, as I'm expecting you to bring Giu, Fred & Luis to Washington DC to see the city and explore the Chesapeake Bay with your SailNet friends.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Ah, Alex... my man... Argh... what can I say? Argh...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

When ever I hear of someone with issue like this, I want to say something profound! But, I am usually wordless, other than to say, get well soon!

Marty


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> I am so scared...
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night, and can't sleep. So I am here playing bitefight and talking to you guys.
> 
> ...


Alex, dude, here's how you go into surgery tomorrow:










We've all got your back! Now give 'em hell!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

_*The Mariners Prayer*_​_*All around the world in so many ports of call,
They gather together, Mariners one and all,
Joining their hands and their hearts as one.
Seeking to serve, Lord, that thy will be done.*_​_*As we go sailing away to only God knows where;
Teach us to care.
Teach us to share;
Is the Mariners' Prayer.*_​_*Across the stormy seas of live the Mariners go.
Faith is their ship and service is their cargo.
Guided by the light that has walked among men,
Trusting in that light to bring them all home again.*_​_*On the deep waters of life our ships are turned and tossed
Some may sink in the storm and others simply lost.
Lord, help us Mariners all to help one another.
Help us to save every single sister and brother.*_​


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery I hope all goes well!


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

All the best for a good result and a speedy recovery.


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

Alex,

My wife went through the same 6 years ago, in her case it was colon cancer. She is fully recovered and functional in every way. I have had polyps removed. I know it can be scary and nerve racking but the fact that you are getting treatment and not ignoring the issue is a good. What they told us at the time was that if you were going to get cancer this is the one to have because the cure rate is very high. Try not to worry, impossible I know, and know that all of your friends here will be pulling for you.. 

Remember a big part of any recovery is a positive attitude so be positive that everything will be ok.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Alex,

I'm praying for you. Get through it and recover quickly.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## earl444 (Apr 1, 2007)

Alex, when you recover, I would like to have some of that really great 
Estoril coffee in the roundabout downtown... see you there. If it gets rough, heave to until it blows over... favorable winds are coming


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

My dear friend.

I'm sitting here listening to a radio program by one of the funniest people in Australia laughing at him and crying at the same time.

I hope you understand that cos you have given me as many laughs as any comedian and I love you for it. Now you make me cry. I'm sure you understand the absurdity of my position.

My absolutest best wishes for you old mate. Love also to G and the kids.

This is most assuredly one of those times that I wished I believed in God and could in all sincerity pray for you. 

All that this aging hippy can do is offer peace love and hopefully happiness.

From Andrew and Wendy......hugs.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

tdw said:


> This is most assuredly one of those times that I wished I believed in God and could in all sincerity pray for you.


I'll cover ya, I got a two for one cert


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Andrew

don't cry, man..it's OK.

I went to the boat today, and I don't know why..I removed the sails, and had them sent to be washed...I don't know why I did that..I just did

Clean sails meke me happy. does it make you happy?


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Good luck, we will be waiting for your return. Fair winds.


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's to a speedy recovery,Giu.
We'll all be here when you get back.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't want to sleep, and the boat's on the hard..she's al dirty with dust from the storms, we have amny storms here now.

My whels are going to be black again, I hated that blue anyway


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

Its because you want them to be clean when you get back....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Andrew
> 
> don't cry, man..it's OK.
> 
> ...


The old shoes sails are less than pearly white I must admit.

Telltails trailing aft ...now that makes me very happy.....

as will going sailing with you once again....when next we meet.....


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I wish you all the best tomorrow. Keep your spirits up.

You are in our prayers.


----------



## POLKA247 (Apr 15, 2008)

Best wishes to you and a speedy recovery.


----------



## jayme78 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Alex,

Joel and I are thinking about you, Giulietta, Fred and Luis. You will recover quickly...then go put your clean sails back on that boat because we are hoping to do some sailing in August with you guys! We miss you!! 

sending my love to you and the family,
Jayme


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> I am so scared...
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night, and can't sleep. So I am here playing bitefight and talking to you guys.
> 
> ...


*You are sailing through a storm... and my friend, you will be fine. It's natural to be nervous... i could hear it in your voice on the phone. Keep your chin up and take a deep breath...Time is your friend.... take it easy and get well soon. *


----------



## Superhawk (Jan 19, 2009)

Alex,
Best of luck from an old ******* in Alabama. Hang tough, it will be OK!


----------



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

Alex,

God bless you and keep you... with us. You have the prayers of many on your side. That is a powerful thing.


----------



## Naughtylus (Sep 22, 2008)

*Get well soon*

For a man who seems to have plenty of guts, I'm sure you can spare a few inches...  
Wishing you plain sailing to recovery.
MiKe


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery from the cold north!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Alex,
I've reviewed your charts, looked at the MRI, sent out for bloodwork...

Its not a tumor you idiot, its a Mac26X

Good luck, Godspeed,
you and yours are in our prayers.

Paul & Rosa


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

You and your family are in our prayers. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. 

Chris


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Alex,

I'm glad you chose to share your situation with us but you have nothing, absolutely nothing, to apologize for. You are among those that have given the most during my time here at Sailnet. Your postings over the years were almost always either attempts to assist and enlighten, or to amuse and entertain. Of course, we all sometimes have our bad days and snap off something we later wish we hadn't, but your cosmic balance is way, way into positive territory, so don't worry about any apology.

Your honesty about your state of mind as you face this is heartbreaking to your international circle of friends and a courageous thing for you to have done. I know you are a fighter and will do your part, to not just endure this difficult time, but to remain positive, and come through stronger than ever. That's all you can do. The rest you have to trust to God to look after for you and he will. 

You, and your wonderful family will be in our prayers and thoughts constantly through this time.

Take care and Godspeed.

Bill and Jill Boggs
s/v Palmetto Moon


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Damn Alex, that sucks. Good luck and get well soon.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*Thanks for letting us know!*

In the short while I've been reading your posts its plain to see you really enjoy life and people. Its these unexpected curve balls that surprise us all and make us appreciate the more important things in life, like eachother...all the best and a speedy recovery!


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Alex,
Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Go through it thinking "Thank God they found it, now let's deal with it".
Mike


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Alex,

On the eve of your procedure, it's natural for your thoughts to wander down the "dark paths." But don't go there, okay? While the doctors do their job, it's YOUR job to focus on the positive outcome. 

Please let us know, here or via PM, if there is ANYTHING we can do to help out while you're recuperating. 

We all wish you the best, and based on how fast you sail, everyone of us expects nothing less than a speedy recovery. You and your family will be in our thoughts. 

And tell Fred not to worry -- all his Sailnet buddies have "got his back." - John


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, it's lunch time here...break time for me, so we left the Hospital to have lunch at home..hate hospitals..never been sick in my life.

I get to come home from the hospital, with Giulietta, they took all my blood, for testing..I got more holes in my arms than a sieve....and let's not talk about 10 gallons of water they shoved up the "bildge"..I have been taking a water dump every 20 minutes, and have to go back for more..apparentely they need to clean my bildge...I don't understand how gay people can like that....I am defenately straight..

(I have a real life joke though..on the second time or so, there where folks in the room next to where I was being "probed" in the "bildge"..So I started shouting it hurts, and stop and so...the doctor said, he wasn't started yet...I said..I know..but it's only to show the guys next door I don't like it!!! they were laughing hard)...I am not.

Apparentely they need my blood for testing, because, the red globes are racing hard and were, forcing the white globes too hard on the spi poles..The Antibodies were protesting on the roundup marker...and the Liver is a good boat...in prep for the time at the hospital, that starts tomorrow, my wife bought me whole buch of sailing magazines...it's a race I don't look forward to.

They are amazed my right arm is almost 2 times stronger than my left arm...it's from the whinching....but they don't believe me!! But it is...

Now...I have to go back and soon will go, so you don't hear from me...I'll check in as I can....

Gotta go..3 pm Cat scan..I am alergic to cats....


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Alex -- We'll add to the chorus and wish you both a positive outcome and speedy recovery. Although I think you suspect, you probably will never truly know the number of folks you have encouraged, instructed, and just as importantly entertained with all of your contributions to our little community.

As neighbors and friends go, you are the class act in around here and I hope to see you back at the helm soon!

PF


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> They are amazed my right arm is almost 2 times stronger than my left arm...*it's from the whinching.*...but they don't believe me!! But it is...


Is that what they call it there? You should switch hands. It will feel like a stranger.

Best of luck, and keep up the positive attitude my friend.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Alex, As Porfin said the chorus is loud but so sincere, and I can only echo it again........

I haven't been here long, but in the time I have been on here your videos, wit, genuineness and character have left an real impression on me. I know somedays you have felt frustrated on here, but make no mistake, you sir are a THE legend of Sailnet and an mighty example of the kind of Sailor/father/man I would hope to be. 

From my wife and I, all our prayers and best wishes for this hard time.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

holy sh!t.
that really put me back when I read that. I stopped by the AFOC thread first before coming here.
you've got a worldwide ring of friends all praying for you and passing on the good vibes. reminds me of the scene in Apollo 13 when they go around the dark side of the moon trying to get home. Even the aborigines in TDW-land were sending up good vibes. 
Modern medicine can and does work miracles every hour of the day. I'm sure you are in good hands. Just keep your spirits up like the commander of Apollo 13. You WILL make it through just fine. "Uh Houston, we have a problem" became one of the most successful missions in the history of man. Lots of teamwork will make for a successful outcome.

Best to you, my friend

Ed


----------



## wlshor (Nov 30, 2008)

Alex; Our prayer are with you and your family. Keep the Faith. It has not yet been proven what Prayer can't do.


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

Alex,

It was great to meet you in Chicago. I am convinced that things will go well for you and we will see you back posting more great sailing videos. 

As said by others, let us know if there is anything we can do to help and let Giulietta know we are here to support her. Our prayers are with you and your family.

Chris


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm praying for you, good luck and fair winds.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Good luck Alex, I will be thinking and praying for you. Your posts are always my favorites on sailnet. I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

No Appology necessary! But we will accept a starbuck's coffee on your full recovery.
May you have a Speedy Recovery!
You'll be in our prayers of Healing.


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

Alex,
I to have enjoyed your videos and postings, I will keep you in my prayers for a successful operation and recovery back to full health.

Bob


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Best wishes, Alex to you and your wonderful family.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I slept in this morning and woke to find a PM from a friend that said one of our most active members here was ill. I must admit, my first reaction was why didn't he say something? Now like all the others, I am simply at a loss for words. I sincerely pray that the tumor is benign and that all will return to normal just as quickly as possible. You are and always will be a big part of our lives and our family, and I am not talking about the sailnet family. That's the thing about this place, there are relationships that come from here that go way beyond an internet forum.
May God give you strength to see you through your difficult times.
May God give peace to Giulietta as she waits for your return.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, Alex, feel good soon.

We're definitely praying for you.

Hug the family for me.

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Best wishes for you Alex. Get back here soon, someone needs to keep this place in check!


----------



## frankdrebin (Jan 14, 2008)

Alex,

When do i gybe, when approaching the dock?

Just kidding. You'll be fine. In great pain, yah, sure, you betch ya. But, you'll be fine.
My best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

Alex:

Wishing you a speedy recovery! Your sense of humor will be sorely missed until your return. Maybe you could sneek a Blackberry into the OR 

Mike


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

All the best Alex, think positive. Will you be making a video of this procedure and will CDs word bloker be disabled for you voice over. Fair winds my friend.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I wish you all the best Alex. Think positive, this WILL turn out OK.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

TO my fellow Portagee....see you next week.........i2f


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Enough of these well wishes. Alex wants GIFTS!! Got this for you down at the Apple store Giu...for some reason they had them marked down but it seemed fitting in bot the message AND the color!


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Alex, As you have graciously shared with us, we know you have much to live for, so we expect you to fight, keep a positive attitude and to come back and tell us all what we've been doing incorrectly! 

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## RestlessWind (Jun 4, 2008)

Alex;
Though we have not met, I have benefitted greatly from you videos, knowledge, and wry wit. For that I thank you. 

I keep you in my prayers for a swift recovery and the best possible outcome.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Alex,
You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Michael and Dawn


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Alex, you are stong in mind, body and sprit. That is half the battle. The other half will be won because you have a great wife and family that supports you and you have a will to live. I have no doubt you will return as strong as ever. I wish you all the best and a speedy recovery. 
Eric


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Get well Alex 

BUT i enjoy your tell it like it IS and the sheep always put a smile on my face


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

Get well soon! I hope they don't take all your attitude with your gut.

When my father had cancer surgery last fall he had to miss then end of his sailing season. I made sure we got him out on my boat as soon as possible. Thankfully it stays warmer in Atlanta than up north. Get out and get on the water as soon as you can - it helps.

All the best. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Alex, get it done and get out healthy. Besides, I have a Trinidad Coloniales to smoke with you, unless you'd prefer the Montecristo # 2.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Clean sails meke me happy. does it make you happy?


*You* make us *all* happy Alex! All this means is you'll be there to pick up the sails. I will pray for you . . . . . . . and I have enough faith to cover the wombats prayers too. You're a good egg Alex and we all love you!

Stop the checking out crap! You have too much work to do!

You will consume all my thought through this Alex! Be strong . . .

.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh . . . . . . . get off the damn computer when you family is there . . . that's time you don't get back!!!


----------



## jjns (Jul 8, 2007)

GUI

Good luck. 
We will see you in a couple of weeks.
Fair winds and following sea's


----------



## RandyBC (Mar 2, 2008)

Alex.....I know this is a scary time for you, but let me share something that I hope makes you feel less anxious. I've been a surgeon for 10 years (16 if you count residency) and I've never seen a young(ish) otherwise healthy person having an elective procedure not make it out of the operating room. Sick, elderly, emergent patients, trauma patients yes, but NEVER an elective patient. Tumors can't always be removed, but even in those cases there are usualy other treatments to offer that may not be "curative" but can give significantly prolonged life (depending on the nature of the tumor). I'm assuming that since they've been dealing with this for a year now that the tumor is either benign, or you've been receiving pre-surgical therapy. In any case, no prudent surgeon is going to proceed with surgery that you are not likely to survive. You WILL live through this to sail another day.

Godbless Alex. I've always enjoyed your witty posts and willingness to help those, like myself, who are much less knowledgable. I look forward to your return.

Regards
Randy


----------



## jimmyb514 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't know you personally but I enjoy reading your stuff. I look forward to reading more upon your return to these pages. Untill then, a safe and speedy recovery to you.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey guys, thank you..my last night here..

If all goes OK, I'll be checking in mid next week...if by thursday I don't come here....I'll be watchiung you guys on the big screen..

Finished all tests today, and got bllo samples, CAT's Electri cardiogram, and all kinds of stuff..guess what..I have hi blood pressure..and din't know it...

I asked if it helps sailing..he aid no.so I said, get rid of it...Good thing..if all goes well, I'll be lighter, so techncally, I will sail faster



I am taking these pills that make me really relaxed and calm...I never had to take drugs, so it;s a cool feeling...

I think I am stoned


I am now in bed with the kids and Giulietta, so guys tomoroow I go to the hospital.

Uncle Alex signing out...

bye friends, all of you


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Alex, I had no idea...you didn't say anything. I found out because Tommy from Michigan sent me an e-mail from Sailnet Exile asking for news and for me to forward an e-mail. I will do this after this post.

Listen, my good friend, you have a great deal to live for, and I think you know it. You love your wife and sons very much, and you are not afraid to show it. You have had a great deal of success after some tough parts in your life (growing up in Spain...so sad!), and I expect you will have more. This is just another challenge, and I think with the information you've given here, you will do well and will regain your health.

Besides, I've seen you drive and sail. Death could not possibly hold any terror for you.  Also, there are entire makes of production sailboats you have yet to insult.

This is obviously serious, but your will, your family and your faith will help you as much as any doctor (and I know you have good doctors there because they have kept Luis in one piece despite his plans to be the world's youngest stunt man).

I want to see this face again, even if it smells of Portuguese seafood:










because you are a positive person and a positive force in the world.

I am also counting on you to take me sailing when this place is "a washing machine" like you promised, and not the Macgregor 26X children's pool we see here:

DSCN0068.flv video by rhysdarkstar - Photobucket

Becky and I send us our best wishes and our love, but Becky, as you know, is a biologist and she said that you should ask your doctor to check for morpions, because she's heard what you can do to a plate of _perecebes_...you might have eaten a morpion by mistake!

All the best,
Marc, Becky and Lucas (who I just enrolled in White Sail I in Optis and 420s this summer because you set such a good example with Fred)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hope and prayers to you and your family Alex.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Alex,

Wishing you good luck and a speedy recovery. The doctors work wonders today and don't even let these major operations hurt very much ( based on thiple bypass in 06 and gall bladder removal 07). Looking forward to more photos and videos of you and Fred. With a little luck, you'll be back out on the water by late spring or early summer. Good luck.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

It was a pleasure meeting you in Chicago Alex, I'll be hoping for a successful operation and a speedy recovery(and return to sailing)!


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

We have had our differences from time to time, but best wishes there Guil.

Get healthy again and come to Loch Ness and you can sail my long keeler. Right now it's frozen solid. You can teach me better sail trim and traveller angles....

downwind on Loch Ness, July 2008 picture by rockter - Photobucket

Urqhart Castle, Loch Ness, Summer 2007 picture by rockter - Photobucket

I will feed you a beer, or 10.

Best wishes....

Rockter.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Godspeed Alex.

I will look for you to return better than ever. You are in our prayers.

Dave


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

...... just getting back from drinking homemade whisky from a bottle found in the Neuse River... it still had barnacles on it. seriously.

Friends around the campfire and we each took a drink for you. 

p.s. bigscreens are over-rated.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Alex,

I know you're still pissed that I stood you up (promised to buy you dinner in Indiana last year) but I really was sick........

Praying hard for you.....really.....

Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

May God bless and keep you.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Hoping you'll be out catching more kelp soon.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Alex,

Always enjoy your posts and the widom you share. Appreciate the humor too. Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery, I look forward to your return to Sailnet.

God Bless you and your family.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Alex,

Let me add one more wish for a successful procedure, and a speedy recovery. 

- Ed


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Alex,.
I don't post often, mostly lurking. Yours are among the very few postings i seek out when I visit SailNet. Your comments almost always add value to whatever is being discussed--and they always add color!

Get well soon. We need you on this forum.

Pat


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

good luck. don't worry, i've heard you only turn gay when they pump more than 11 gallons up your bilge.


----------



## lharmon (Jul 26, 2005)

Alex;​
Obrigado por todos os seus grandes informações que têm partilhado. Carma é carma. Seu é forte para todos os dons que passar ao longo, o quanto você ama e cuidado, e porque muitas pessoas estão puxando para si.​
Permanecer forte e lembre-se que sua atitude irá desempenhar um grande papel na sua recuperação. Sei que muitas coisas podem estar fora de seu controle, mas você tem controle sobre sua própria atitude. Esta é a maior corrida de sua vida.​
Eu e muitos, muitos outros estão orando por sua rápida recuperação e para os seus entes queridos.​
LH​


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

I only expect you to be absent from here for a week or so before you're back, making trouble! We're all pulling for you and wish you nothing but the best. Remember - attitude counts in recovery!


----------



## rmtayloriii (Jun 17, 2006)

Wish you the best.


----------



## boatsandwomen (Feb 8, 2009)

Alex,

You keep smiling, attitude is everything. You are in my prayers, THINK POSITIVE

We'll hear from you soon
Deb


----------



## FlaJeff (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you for all your advice. As a relatively new sailor, I've gained a lot from your posts and really appreciate the videos and detailed explanations. 

Best wishes.
Jeff


----------



## DarkBlue (Nov 2, 2008)

Caro Alexandre,
Ainda não tive a oportunidade de te conhecer ao vivo mas fiquei realmente abatido com esta notícia. Dsde o momento em que me apresentei neste forum que tenho seguido atentamente os teus posts, com os quais aprendi muito, tal como com os teus fantásticos videos. Gosto do estilo de humor, da frontalidade e do carácter que tens e da forma como os manifestas nos teus posts.
Espero muito sinceramente que tenhas uma rápida recuperação e que brevemente nos encontremos para brindarmos a mais uma batalha ganha por um lobo do mar!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alex,
I ask for your prayers at Fatima. You have my prayers from over here. Been there done that, have the T-shirt and the scars. You will be back raising heck here in no time. God bless.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Alex, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I am sure it will turn out alright. Be sure to let us know how you are doing.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Get well good buddy.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Alex,

Thank you for every single time you made me laugh right out loud...you bring smiles to many a face...and knowledge to many a sailor.

I'm thrilled we were able to meet last week!

Be strong, you are one [email protected] Portagee...there's nothing you can't tackle.
I'll be praying for you, nonstop.

Hugs,
Kristen


----------



## frank31 (Feb 19, 2005)

Alex, you and your family are in our prayers. Looking forward to your posts. God bless.


----------



## STTnBama (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck to you! Will keep you in prayers.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Sending good vibes your way man.... Hope you're OK...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck and my thoughts and prayers are with you my Portagee friend.  May you have a speedy and uncomplicated recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Get Well Soon friend.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

*Great News!!!*

GREAT NEWS

I just got an IM from Alex. After 7 hours he is now out of surgery and recovering. He asked me to let everyone know that he is ok although still in a lot of pain. I told him to take it easy and focus on getting better.

If I hear more I'll pass it on.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

WOooo Hooo!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Chris,

That is good news. I personally do not know the time diff between Portugal and the west coast US 9:40am where I am, but figured he had to be close to, or out of surgery, and did not know when we would hear good/bad or otherwise! 

Marty


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

That's fantastic news, hang in there Alex!


----------



## jimmytc (Aug 30, 2004)

Good Luck!
Hope to see you back.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

Get well soon Alex!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent news! Thanks.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Lots of folks watching this one.. Great!

David


----------



## RanAweigh (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes! That is great news. Now, a positive prognosis will make it even better.
Thanks for passing the information along Chris.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Great News! Glad to hear the surgery went well. God's speed for a full recovery Alex.

MGM


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm thankful I was away and didn't see this thread before Chris posted the update, I only worried for the length of time it took to read...

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Alex,

Our prayers continue until you are back with your family, on your boat, and on this board, as fiesty and informative as ever.

Best wishes on everything,

Tom


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

AWESOME NEWS! Thanks for the update CK!

Now that he's out and recovering...back to our regularly scheduled programming...

Giu, I've got 10 bucks that what they actually found in your gut was a brand new Rocna! People will now come from all over the world to pay homage to the new humongous anchor on the bow of your boat - as well its immaculate conception!

Congratulations, dude!

Get well soon.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Alex,

I just saw this thread and had no idea that you were going through this. As you know when you serve on a crew with someone, over time you learn a lot about who they are. Over time, you develop a respect for their skills and learn to look past and anticipate their short-comings. Over time you appreciate their spirit and contribution beyond the simple job done. 

Over time I have come to look upon you as a crew mate on this forum, one who I have never met face to face, but who I have come to respect, and enjoy knowing. As I have said before, I admire how you live your life, your obvious love of your family, the sea and your country and the intelligence with which you approach all three. 

I fear that this sounds way too much like an obituary, but in sensing your trepidation, I wanted you to know the high regard that you are held, and that these well wishes are not expressed casually. You are about to weather a tough storm and I only hope that like all storms beaten, you come out safely on the other side with only amusing stories to tell. 

Be well my friend and shipmate,
Best wishes,
Jeff


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

Get well soon Alex! I certainly have enjoyed your posts and videos.
Regards
David


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I just spoke with Alex. He is obviously sounding pretty worn out and sore. The operation was succesful, but they do not know any results yet. He wanted to say thank you to everyone on here for your thoughts and prayers. He is still hurting pretty badly and it sounds like he could use a few more his to come his way.

I will likely speak to him tomorrow. I will let you know if I hear anything.

Brian

PS He wanted me to tell you that the good news was that they found SD's brain. Came out yesterday during the cleansing (even after 7 hours of surgery, he comes off the table joking around... that is Alex!!!)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

He told me he "Has a tube in his #$%^ and a tube in his #$%" 
and that he "Can't eat."

Typical Alex.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats great so happy our portagee is still himself


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> He told me he "Has a tube in his #$%^ and a tube in his #$%"
> and that he "Can't eat."
> 
> Typical Alex.


I asked him if there was a tube in every orifice and he said "no, my ears are ok"


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Raising a GLASS!

Go Alex!


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

It's great to hear the operation went well, Alex! Here's hoping the final results are equally positive and you have a quick and full recovery! Best wishes.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Giu You will know that you are well when.............
You ask for a glass of water and your wife yells and tells you to go get it yourself... 
Yes I know that your loving wife would never do that..... She wouldn't, would she??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

So I guess right now you're just an Ass, and not full of Crap. Glad to hear the surgery went well, and prayers to your continued recovery.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Meh Give it time. I'm sure he'll have no trouble loading up again


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Glad your news is good, Alex. God Bless!


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

Glad to hear things are looking up. Texas wishes sent your way for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

Glad to hear the news. It shouldn't be much longer and he will be able to take care of his own poop deck...


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

Alex,

I'm such a raw green newbie here at Sailnet it's really hard for me to even consider what to say to you except I hope for your speedy recovery. Over the past couple months I have viewed your videos and read your posts with great interest and enthusiasm. I'm looking forward to reading and learning a lot more from you yet.

Cheers to a successful operation


----------



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

"boom shackalackalacka... boom shackalackalacka... I can't stop this feeling... deep inside of me". Ok so its real corny. But I don't know of any other group other than actual family where one can actually laugh out loud, cry and feel such a close connection to one (or so many) and not even had the opportunity to meet in person. I called my brother at work today (while I was on the road) just to see if he had checked for any news. Alex it is wonderful that all went well for you today. I am, WE ARE ALL, glad to hear. In less than two days; 136 replies and 4,634 views... the numbers speak for themselves. Anxiously looking forward to more great videos... I humbly remain,

D Carey


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> So I guess right now you're just an Ass, and not full of Crap.


Wouldn't it be nice  

Get well soon Alex


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

I hope all is well, sailors deserve more time on earth.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Great news. thanks for letting us know. 

Alex, get well soon, we miss you already. SD has threatened to post how-to sailing videos of multihulls


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Alex,

Take a couple of days off and relax, 
then get back here before Dawg starts posting those how-to sailing videos of boats with training wheels.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hurry up and get back here....we miss you!

I could go for a nice, humorous photoshop of SD, C2 or Sway...
But not me! Oh wait, I heard that's already been done behind the scenes.

Look out...I'll get you guys! lol
:laugher


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

SailChick20 said:


> Hurry up and get back here....we miss you!
> 
> I could go for a nice, humorous photoshop of SD, C2 or Sway...
> But not me! Oh wait, I heard that's already been done behind the scenes.
> ...


BRING IT SISTA!

 :laugher :laugher


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

mccary said:


> I hope all is well, sailors deserve more time on earth.


Ain't that the truth! I keep telling my wife that we deserve more sex, but she has other ideas.


----------



## jayme78 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Seeing as I have only posted ( or logged in) about 3 times in the last year...i've been thinking about Alex and needed an update. We were about to call Giulietta but realized the time difference. I'm glad to hear that the surgery went well. 

Alex...you are like family to Joel and I and we wish you a fast recovery! 

jayme...(joels better half)


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

This is good news indeed.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Alex.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Keep pluggin' away, Portagee. I'm losing weight just worrying about you. You'll know you're on the mend when you start dreaming about IHOP's again.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey , just had a call from the man hisself......he was pretty much stoned out of his tree when we spoke this morning (Oz time) but sounding a whole lot more lucid now than then. This morning he was channelling Janis Joplin..or was that Jim Morrison. 

Sends his love to you all. Then again he's also making threatening noises about coming back. Muttered something about not being that easy to get rid of. So we are not shot of the annoying little oik just yet. 

I tell you the fellowship of SailNet has shown itself to be pretty damn amazing the last few days as it has done on previous occasions where one of us has needed your love and your support. 

Cheers for now.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the update Furry.
Good news indeed.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Things are lookin' up for the Portagee!

Yeah!


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

:thewave: 

A Beer and Three Cheers to Alex!

Best wishes for a speedy recovery and a quick return to the Sea!


----------



## Slooptattoo (Aug 4, 2007)

Our prayers are with you, you're a fighter and modern medicine and techniques are doing wonders. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## lharmon (Jul 26, 2005)

Que o Senhor encha o seu justo velas com o vento, a apoiar o seu casco, em convidativo mar, guia as mãos em direção ao afilho locais agradáveis e levar pra casa, para um porto seguro e amorosa. 

Parabéns Alex. Votos de felicidades para uma rápida recuperação para você e sua família.


----------



## canuck (Sep 6, 2004)

Dear Alex,


----------



## canuck (Sep 6, 2004)

Dear Alex,
Speedy recovery,you nd your family are in my prayers.
Canuck


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

My family and I sailed up to a town just north of HHI this weekend. I told my wife and kids about Alex ("Fred's dad" to my daughters), and they were silent for a very long time. My eldest daughter started to get a little weepy, but a few minutes later we happened upon a huge pod of dolphins. They were incredibly active and came right up to our boat. Although we've literally seen thousands of dolphins over the years, this was by far our most boisterous encounter. They came right up to the side of the boat and blew spray, which we could feel, right into the cockpit. It was truly incredible. Anyway, the only reason I mention this is that it's my understanding that in the lore of the sea, dolphins are harbingers of good things to come. I'm not especially superstitious, but I think they were acting on orders from Neptune to cheer up my daughters and to let them know that everything was going to be okay. Here's to you, Alex!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for the updates guys.... great news indeed.

I leave you with the famous Tenuki video featuring TDW, SD and of course our "Catalina" sailing Portagee... This never gets old:


----------



## aeisbren (Feb 21, 2006)

Make certain you give yourself enough time to recover, get well soon


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Get well soon, Alex.

Thinking of you:


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

So, Giulietta goes on the hard for a bottom job, then Alex goes in for a little overhaul himself (insert “fairing” joke here). Here’s to Alex getting “splashed” before the boat does!.

Get well soon and recover completely, my friend. We already miss your fantastic photo essays and witty repartee.


----------



## marinedtcomRob (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex, 

I hope all goes well for you and thank for all you do for the SailNet community.

I understand that there might be some type of get well offering in the works. We would like to contribute too with…. (whatever you guys want to do).

Rob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alex,
I've been absent for a couple of weeks and missed this thread. Best of luck and get well soon, you're irreplaceable!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

To all the friends of Alex's and ours, that wrote here wishing us well, I dedicate this thank you note. 

My name is Giulietta, and I am Alex's wife. I may have met some of you in time.
I am not very active at writing on forums as this is not one my favorite tasks in life, for that I am so sorry.

Today I saw Fred laughing hard today, so I had a look, and looked for it.

Alex told me, much later at the hospital, that he had told about the disease he had on Sailnet, the day before the operation, against our agrement,..as we believed it would not help him much, should the worse knock at our door, besides it would make him tired...bsides he hated talk about it.

He resisted until the last day, but obviously, it was too strong for him.

If you know Alex, you know he is not a person of hiding his felings, and what is his, belongs to everybody.

Today, I saw my husband come home, walk thru the door, ill, tired and without energy, but he is alive and well, and a few days will return my man to what and where he was before.

To all I want to extend my most sincere THANK YOU in whishing him well, I am sure he will return to you soon.

Thank you and may God Bless You Alll



God forbid the worse of happening, but I realized that tomorrow will be an imprtant day for us. We are very scared, and tense.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

BusyMom,

You are all in my prayers. Hoping for the best. Fair winds.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks, Giulietta. We've all been praying for Alex, and for you and the kids. We are immensely happy that he is at home with his loving wife and family. We'll continue to pray that the results tomorrow are good. We're with you in spirit. Try to sleep as well as you can. Please know that hundreds of sailors you will never know are praying for the best for you and your husband.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

BusyMom said:


> To all the friends of Alex's and ours, that wrote here wishing us well, I dedicate this thank you note.
> 
> My name is Giulietta, and I am Alex's wife. I may have met some of you in time.
> I am not very active at writing on forums as this is not one my favorite tasks in life, for that I am so sorry.
> ...


Yours is a very gracious note. I am hopeful that Alex will have a swift recovery and my thoughts and prayers are with you and Fred as well.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

God Bless You Guys!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Busymom/Giulietta,

Thank you (and Fred) for providing the update on Alex's condition. We are happy to hear that he's home again with his family.

We're all praying for Alex's good health. He's a strong fighter, and I doubt this setback will keep him down for very long. Please get some rest tonight if you can, and don't overly worry. Tomorrow is another day, with all its promise of new hope. 

And let us know if we can help in any way. - John


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giulietta...thanks for keeping us up to date. We continue to pray all will be well.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, Giulietta and Alex and Family.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Alex and family,

Well... you know how we feel.

Brian, Kris, Glen and Chase.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

These times can be very difficult, particularly the waiting, but Alex is strong and smart, as are you, my dear, and this strength will be there if you need it.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Giulietta:

Thank you for keeping us informed. We are praying for you all.

David


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been gone for sometime now and I want to add my best wishes on a speedy recovery. I know Alex is in good hands with a great wife and family. Get well soon my friend. I hope to come to Portugal in May. So you need to get well and take me sailing. In my prayers.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

wow...THANK YOU GUYS AND GALS!!

I am really speechless with all this..I am really really touched by all this.

Thank you to you all..from the bottom of my heart.

The evil is gone, and brighter days lay ahead, THANK GOD. 

I am no longer in danger.

To all my most sincere thank you, I am touched...who would have thought?

Alex


----------



## RanAweigh (Jan 16, 2009)

YAHOO!!! YIPEE!! YAHOO!!!
Get well soon


----------



## RanAweigh (Jan 16, 2009)

Fred played no jokes on you ... really no jokes from Fred ... really


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man, you miss the _really _important stuff when you don't read this forum regularly! Playing catch up here, but Alex and family I wish you all the best. And Alex, yours is one of the great voices on Sailnet. I'll always look forward to your posts.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank God...! (At least I will)


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Glad your back, Take care.


----------

